# Small PA for voice, BOSE L1 COMPACT did the trick!



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

So, the Marketing Rep at the company I work for approched me about the need for a small PA system for an upcoming trade show. She said she wanted something light and easy to setup that would be good for small to medium crowds. She is by no means the AV type and wanted a quick solution. 

Originally we were looking at SAMSON and MIPRO battery powered options. Then I came across the BOSE L1 products. I normally don't give BOSE much credit for their home stuff...as we all know, it is too pricey for what you get.

Nevertheless, their Pro sound *Acoustic Wave Cannon Bass System* impressed the hell out of me mounted in the ceiling of a small club. Also, I heard a folk band playing through one of their musicians L1 systems and that impressed the hell out of me as well how clear it was and how much volume and coverage that thing was kicking out.

So, right away...I started thinking that a small line array might do the trick. I started looking at other systems but reccomendations and online reviews came bringing me back to the L1 system. I then sarted checking out You Tube and was pretty much convinced that this would do it. So, I headed to the local Guitar Center and checked it out.

Sure enough, this system throws sound around the room in a very clear fashion and the dB drop at distance was much better that a regular system. I walked all around them room then opened the doors and walked as far as I could and could hear the system just fine.

So, I picked up the L1 Compact system and a wireless mic system. I think this will work out well and not take away from the ultra modern look of our booth. At $999.95 it is a bit pricey as I was looking at using a single QSC K8 Series 1000 watt active speaker for $600. It got pretty loud! But the 180° spacial dispertion, clarity, quick setup, sleek looks, and ease of use made the BOSE the right choice over the QSC. This will be used at trade shows as well as for training, and presentations in house.

Check one of these out if you have not.
New Bose L1 Compact Portable Line Array System

YouTube - Three Bose L1 systems Outdoors - Classic , Model II , and Compact - Dick Tater & The Tots 2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvcfzh15n58&feature=more_related
YouTube - Bose L1 Compact en plein air par Bruno Biard Music
YouTube - BOSE L1 COMPACT at use during a Wedding Ceremony
YouTube - Bose L1 Stade de Montferrand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hoPfhnHNaM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2yGJD_mZYE&feature=related

Any of your guys using these or have checked them out?


----------

